# Firewood in Lundington



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Anybody have a friend or is aware of a good place near ludington state park to purchase firewood?

I Never buy those overpriced lousy bundles at the camps that burst into flames and last about as long as a match.

Also I'm headed up there this wednesday.

Any suggestions of "must sees"?
We'll be doing the river canoe trip to light house and the usual things that go along with camping, mainly relaxing!

Also how is the Sable for smallies? Any other good fishing spots. (Now i'm not looking for your holy grail of fishing spots :lol 
I'm more after easy access to and from, walking/biking distance from the park.
This is the first trip up to ludington state park for us. Place is hard to book for sure, and we finally got in.

Thanks all!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There are alot of places that are selling firewood along the road, I'm sure you'll see some on your way up there. 
There are quite a few smallies in the river, but target them early or late, to avoid the constant flow of innertubes coming down the river.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the response wartfroggy!

I forgot about the fact that its a lazy river and will be filled with canoe's, kayaks, and tubes. Early AM it is!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Usually they sell firewood in the parking lot at the bowling alley on the way to the park, and at the little party store next to the bowling alley. 

Just be careful fishing the river. The river has gear restrictions all year. You may use a single, unweighted hook no more than 3/8" from tip to shank. So no jigs, no spinnerbaits, no widegap worm hooks, no treble hooks, no standard crankbaits, no.......
Pretty much sucks fishing it in the summer, with these restrictions. They were put into effect to prevent snagging salmon, but it also severely limits how you can fish for warmwater fish the rest of the year. Best bet is probably live bait and a sinker. 
By the way, those smallies love a live crawdad, and there are plenty of crawfish in the river. Turn over some rocks and grab a few to use.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

so a tube jig stuffed with a 1/4oz - 1/2oz lead jighead hook is out of the question?...really?

wow, that there is almost a crime in and of itself.

no no no no and no...so what, a hills brother can of worms and a bobber?:lol:

rules for everything you do nowadays...so much for freedom eh?

what road do i take to visit the Kremlin?


----------

